# My Gypsy Tribe needs a Temporary Squat in NYC area



## LostAvood (Oct 13, 2012)

Myself and my 5 tribesmen and women need to find a temporary squat within the week. Please give us a helping hand we are good people very resourceful and no pets. Let me know pm me with more info.


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 13, 2012)

whats wrong with central park?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 13, 2012)

just threaten a people in suits that you and yer tribe will curse them with the "thinner" if you dont get a place to crash. if they know the skinny they will gladly give you their home.


----------



## LostAvood (Oct 14, 2012)

lol love you guys lol


----------

